# Pee-yoo !!!



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

HELP !!! First of all my Outback has only been used 3X and after each trip the black tank gets emptied and flushed with 5 gallons of clean water . After that I add a couple of gals. of water and 4 oz . of this " UNIQUE " R.V. Digest- It Concentrate and hopefully good to go until the next outing . Also , no solid waste in the tank as of yet . When the toilet is flushed there is the worst stink , can't imagine urine could smell that bad . Is the black tank vented ? If your outside the trailer when the toilet get flushed you can smell it even outside !









This stuff I'm using is Enviromentally Correct but it ain't doing the job , seems totally unscented . What is the best tank additive to use ? Maybe even something a little perfumey . We used some blue stuff with our last trailer and it worked good , stained your fingers blue if you got any on you . The trailer saleman said most places won't let you dump if the know your using it .

While I'm on the subject of tanks , the grey tank smells sour , what can I put in there to help , was thinking some bleach/water but don't want to screw things up !









Thanks , Dan


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I would go back to the blue stuff. That is all I have used and haven't had a problem.

Rob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Dan V said:


> HELP !!! First of all my Outback has only been used 3X and after each trip the black tank gets emptied and flushed with 5 gallons of clean water . After that I add a couple of gals. of water and 4 oz . of this " UNIQUE " R.V. Digest- It Concentrate and hopefully good to go until the next outing . Also , no solid waste in the tank as of yet . When the toilet is flushed there is the worst stink , can't imagine urine could smell that bad . Is the black tank vented ? If your outside the trailer when the toilet get flushed you can smell it even outside !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the dry Odorlos, buy a 5 lb. bucket and it will last for quite a while. You can use the Odorlos in the grey tank as well if you want.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes the black tank is vented
I would try another brand of chemicals and see how it does
Never had a problem with grey tank smell

Don


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We use the blue stuff and so far so good.  As far as the grey tank only soap, water and a little toothpaste get put in there. I dump the dish water down the toilet or outside (if thats where I wash dishes) so all those bits of food wont sour the grey tank.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I use the blue and never have a problem. I go heavy on the chemicals and add some periodically as we use the toilet because I like to make sure it's all broken down for when I . . . . Oh yeah . . . . I forgot - I won't go into that.









There is also a grey tank deodorizer I have used very effectively - I forget the name of it and I pick it up when I see it.

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I also use the blue stuff. I pour an 8-ounce bottle down the toilet after each dump.

Not my dump but the Outback's at the dump station.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Just for the sake of saying it, a grey tank can smell worse than the black tank. Oils and greases of different types can get into the grey tank from normal use. Organically it can break down and give off hydrogen sulfide "rotten egg" odors. It contiunues to give problems to people because they don't recognize that it is actually the grey and not the black tank. They add additional chem to the black and flush it additional times without success not realizing that it is the grey tank. I'm not saying that is what you are experiencing. Just a thought.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

H20man makes a good point. I had noticed a stank about our trailer since we got back from our summer trip. I thought it was the black but while I was out there just now I deducted that it was probably the grey tank making that smell. We weren't able to use our outside sink much on this most recent trip so I think H20man has identified the source of the stank in that last post.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We use the blue stuff too...how are the dump stations able to monitor what kind of black tank treatment you use anyway?

Never had an odor problem so far (knock on wood) and as far as the grey tank goes, I never let anything go in besides a small amount of toothpaste and soapy water, we always rinse everything outside in a bucket before washing in the sink.

Dawn



campmg said:


> I also use the blue stuff. I pour an 8-ounce bottle down the toilet after each dump.
> 
> Not my dump but the Outback's at the dump station.


Thanks for the clarification on that


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The blue stuff has worked for us. It keeps things nice and fresh









Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

After each camp, I fill the black tank pretty full with water from the site, tow to the dump, dump, spray out tank with a wand, put just a lil water back in it, dump a 1/2 bottle blue stuff. Then when we start camp again, I put the other 1/2 blue stuff in it. no prob with odor.
I keep our "clean" waterhose in the tub on transport. Only time I've ever had as gray tank stink was when I forgot to empty that hose completley, 50 footer, and it drained into the gray tank and ya...PU..it was nasty when we got ready to camp again. I couldn't think of why so much water got into there until I broke down the next time and started draining the hose.








Mark


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We had a problem this summer with the black tank emptying very slowly and then developing a horrible stench over the course of several weeks. We usually dry camp and rarely have access to a dump station that has a suitable hose fitting to use a wand or QuickieFlush.

Well, we stayed at Jellystone Estes Park last weekend with full hookups. Before we left I opened the balck tank to drain it. Then I used a wand with the black tank valve open to dislodge any, um, stuff







. Man, the odor almost killed me! Then I closed the valve, dumped in about a cup of dish washing detergent and used the wand to fill the tank while blasting away at the residue. When I opened the valve, the tank drained forcefully.

I added our usual Thetford blue juice with a couple of gallons of H2O. No problems since. Sensors read empty when the tank is empty. Tank empties forcefully. Odor eliminated.

For the grey tank, I pour in a "splash" of Thetfords Grey Tank treatment into each drain before the TT goes back to the storage lot. Never had a grey tank problem.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

The " blue stuff "it is then ! Like Dawn says , How is anyone to know what your dumping anyway , I wondered how then could enforce that .

Not sure about the grey tank , like most , only some soapy water and toothpaste , my DW knows that NO FOOD ! of any size goes down the sink . Guess next time I'm at the RV store I'll pick up something for that also . Thanks to all !

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I learned months ago that h20man knows all things water.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

The one thing that I've read someplace else is that if you switch from the environmental stuff to the blue stuff make sure you rinse the tanks out real well before adding the blue stuff. Some of the environmental ones can neutralize the blue stuff (and vice verce) and then you get sewer smell.









I've been using Kronen for my tank and so far it works great. I've only had sewer smell problems once and it was due to me not taking the time to clean the tank out and refill it with the chemicals like I should have.

Happy Camping


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I was using the Blue Stuff but it didn't seem to be working. I may have not been using enough of it thou. I also usually don't do #2 in the camper if at all possible so figured that I didn't need to add all of it at once. Wrong! Tank got so stinky that we couldn't stand it. Drained the tank and then filled it completely, adding 2 cups of Borax and a capful of laundry soap to the tank, allowed it to set over night and dumped again. Added more borax and a packet of Oxichem (or something like that I got from Wal-mart) and added a couple of gallons of water. Seems to have helped.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan V,

When that tank stops reaking, maybe November or December it is time for a quickie flush install. I dump, rinse, dump rinse, dump rinse. Each time I dump it continues to get additional toilet paper and who knows what out of there. Don't think you could ever rinse it too much.

H20Man is also right for sure. The grey tank is the neglected one and it sure can smell just as bad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does the smell come back up only during the flush?

Is there a small amount of water in the bottom of the bowl after the flush? That extra water will act as a low tech vapor barrier.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I think what NJMikeC said is pretty much the bottom line....you can never rinse it too much.
I always do the standard top-off / dump / rinse at the dump station, then put in a little water with some dish washing soap for the trip home to swish around. Then I do the top-off / dump / rinse thing about 2 or 3 times at home. Seems like each time a little more "stuff" will come out. Finally, I add some chemical (green enzyme type), top it off, and let it sit for a couple weeks. Then do the dump / rinse thing a couple more times. By this time, it comes out clean, and odor free. It is a lot of work, but seems to do the job.
I occasionally give the gray tank a long term soak with chemicals also to keep it odor free.

Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dan V said:


> after each trip the black tank gets emptied and flushed with 5 gallons of clean water


Not really enough water to flush with unless you have a Quickie Flush connected. Otherwise you should either use a wand as suggested, or totally fill the tank with clean water and let her fly.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I drain and then clean mine with the wand then fill the tank and also use the blue stuff no problems here

willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just how long do you guys let the Quickie Flush run? Assuming there is nobody pressuring you to finish the job so they can dump their tanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the tornado but I let it run for 30 seconds after the tank is empty and then use it to refill once or twice to dump again. Unless its noisy around me, I can hear the differece in sound when it goes under water.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If the tank is already fairly full I let it run long enough to top it off then open the valve and let her fly, leaving the QF running to wash down the tank behind it. After it's emptied I close the valve with the QF still running and get the tank to about 1/2 full and dump again leaving the QF running all the whole time.

No stinky and water runs clear at completion


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> If the tank is already fairly full I let it run long enough to top it off then open the valve and let her fly, leaving the QF running to wash down the tank behind it. After it's emptied I close the valve with the QF still running and get the tank to about 1/2 full and dump again leaving the QF running all the whole time.
> 
> No stinky and water runs clear at completion


I'll let it run a bit longer next time. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,
If you are only flushing with five gallons of water, you are really not rinsing the tank much at all. The black tank is 30 some gallons, and putting in five may rinse the floor, but will not get the sides or anything that splashed up on the top of the tank. You need to get a QuickieFlush or a wand to really rinse the tank out.

Jim,
I generally let mine run for at least five minutes. It's amazing how clear it can be running, and then POW! a big wad of paper followed by more icky stuff. After a big trip, I will do like California Jim, and use the QuickieFlush to fill the tank a couple of times and then drain. In any case, I don't stop until I have seen at least five consecutive minutes of clear water coming through.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dan,
> If you are only flushing with five gallons of water, you are really not rinsing the tank much at all. The black tank is 30 some gallons, and putting in five may rinse the floor, but will not get the sides or anything that splashed up on the top of the tank. You need to get a QuickieFlush or a wand to really rinse the tank out.
> 
> Jim,
> ...


That's the way to do it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys...I will increase the GF time to ensure I get it all...


----------

